
Uber disclosed 3k sexual assaults in U.S. rides last year - enraged_camel
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/12/05/uber-disclosed-sexual-assaults-us-rides-last-year-its-long-awaited-safety-report/
======
breerly
Three thousand out of what? A million?

~~~
x1798DE
According to this article, there are 17 million user rides _each day_ :
[https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/05/uber-is-finally-trading-
ab...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/05/uber-is-finally-trading-above-its-
ipo-price/)

So I guess it's 3000 out of 6.2 billion rides if the data collection period
for both is 1 year.

------
enraged_camel
I think this neatly refutes the whole "I prefer Uber because it's safer than
taxis!" argument that's commonly thrown around whenever the comparison comes
up.

~~~
sushid
How can you “neatly refute” this without knowing the number of sexual assaults
in cabs per ride/distance/etc?

